# actual electric supercharger gains?



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

I was looking around on ebay today and found this Q&A for an electric supercharger being sold on there. I just thought it was interesting to here that someone actually saw some sort of gain from one of these things. well just read this....

_"Q: hi there, i read what you worte, and it seemed very honest. How much air, or if anything, NOTICABLE diffrence did it make to your car, when you put it on. did you put it on for Wide open throttle only ? have you ran this on 12volts or 24 volts as well. Is the body made out of steel or plastic. it looks solid enough And finialy can you ship to australia, i will pay the extra in shipping, just advise, at end of Auction, and i will pay. With other units bigger than that from fellow ebayers i have paid $30 usd The reason i have asked above questions, there is a person who is Selling a Thomas knight blower, and something was wrong with the maths, so thomas knight sent me information 1) CL650 has not been made in 4 years and DOES not produce 8psi boost it only makes 2.5 PSI boot at 36volts so 3 battires in the boot To me Honestly is every thing, Im a Electronics Enginner, so i prefer to be Up front and Honest Thanks Marc 
Oct-17-06 
A: Hello. Yes it did make a big difference on my car I have a Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec-V 2.5L With a 50 shot of NOS Wet NOS and Venoum headers and chrome cat back exhaust.I also have a NISMO COLD AIR INTAKE. After installing the supercharge I ran the car on the DYNO and it picked up 23 horse power at the crank. And about 12 horse at the wheels. I am selling because I just installed a twin turbo on my car and can't use both. The housing is made from ABS plastic. Very tough. It was running off of its own battery not the cars battery. I installed a battery Isolater to charge battery between uses. I used a dry cell battery because it was lighter. When I hit the switch for the NOS I had the Supercharger on the same power switch as the NOS And man pardon my French but man it scared the Crap out of me. Man Was I going fast. It really did help with my NOS system and pick up in the quarter mile times. It is a 12volt supercharger I have not used it in 24volts. It can be used with the same battery that your car starts off of I just choosed to use a seperate battery that would not rob the cars electrical system of power timing,injection,cpu operation,fule pump,ect. I think If I remember it had a 40 APM fuse on it and was powered by 12Volts. I have know idea about 24volts. I would ship to you but have never shipped outside of the country. There are still a few days left on the auction I will have to go to the post office and have them give me a price on shipping with insurance. I will get back to you ASAP. Thank you Carla Sheridan Thank you "_

Does anyone know who this chic is I would really like to know how it worked for her! cause from all i've ever read these things cause nothing but problems...


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

If you search this forum, you'll come up with a thread where someone actually tested out an ebay electric supercharger. It robbed horsepower. Steer clear, its a pipe dream.


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

trust me I've already read it, that is why i would like to talk to this chic and find out how she got any results out of it.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

she's probably bullshittin. and she's sellin it because she twin turbo's her inline 4? i highly doubt it.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah thats got to be the worst story ever.. trust me that thing is a waste of money.. any car person would know that..


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the thomas knight electric supercharger is not the same as the bullshit ebay electric "turbo".
his work is documented. just do a search on his name and youll see the results. had some pretty good gains on an otherwise stock altima.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

HAHAHA...twin turbo a QR?

I know it's possible but can you imagine the lack of room and the amount of money it would take? The efficiency of twins wouldn't be as good as a properly setup single turbo either.


----------

